# Unique Detail : BMW 330d Rejuvenation Detail + Caliper re-paint



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a quick one from last year, although many strive and hunger after the Ferrari's, R8's and supercars ''which I have my fair share of'' nothing beats a general everyday car, these prove more challenging than marquee status and nothing gives more satisfaction than turning an unloved run of the mill car back to better than showroom condition.

This bmw 330d was purchased by a long standing client for his son, the car was assessed and we decided on an Enhancement detail along with all calipers & hubs painted.
The car was with me for five days no interior work was carried out other than a general vacuum.

Pictures below show the general condition of the paintwork after the normal wash and decon stages.


















































































As with many of the cars I never really intended to do a write up on here as time can become an issue and photos are just done for my FB page




























Rear Hubs and Calipers where also done, and onto the finished results, the car was finished in two coats of Swissvax Shield.













































































































Your can see what we are doing on a daily basis here : Facebook

Thanks for looking.
ATB Andy​


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate. My cousin had a 335i the same colour and rims. Rather fast. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely turnaround!


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice. What sort of paint / color is that you used on the calipers.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahh lovely

A nice PROPER detail

Nice one


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great turnaround


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work as usual, well done mate.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful work! What products did you use to correct the paint?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

What a difference, stunning job mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish achieved:thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovely finish. Bet he was pleased.


----------



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

Stunning work, that was in a seriously bad way


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning transformation Andy.


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice. Those callipers look the business!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant detail, car is looking stunning.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Fantastic turnaround, amazing the difference getting the calipers painted makes.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

excellent work, I agree I much prefer seeing details such as this and I am sure they are alot more rewarding!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

looks good, how were the calipers painted?


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Priyaka said:


> Beautiful work! What products did you use to correct the paint?


101 Foam cut for the initial cutting stages followed by PA Invincible for refining.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

PootleFlump said:


> looks good, how were the calipers painted?


Calipers where painted in situ.


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Love the colour great job


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround fella:thumb:

Good to see a non m-sport model too, always looks 'right' in that shape to y eyes...shame about the caliper decals:thumb:

Chris


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

One hell of a damn good and valid improvement all round Andy.


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

Calipers look great.


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

Awesome work, what do you used to do the calipers? Great work.

Envoyé de mon GT-I9082 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

Can you say showroom fresh! Stellar save.


----------

